# Norwegian: lærer vs. undervisning



## Grefsen

In another thread everyone agreed that my use of "en ny lærerjobb" was  an acceptable way of translating "a new teaching position." 

*Norwegian: a new  teaching position*

Since starting that thread I've seen "skoleundervisning" used to mean  "school teaching" and "undervisningsassistent" used to mean "teaching  assistant."  I would appreciate it if someone could explain to me why "lærerjobb"  would be the preferred way of translating "teaching position" instead of  "undervisningjobb?"

I thought it would be better to start a new thread to make it possible to have a more in-depth discussion about the use of "lærer" and "undervisning." 

På forhånd takk!


----------



## C_O

skoleundervisning


----------



## Grefsen

Velkommen til nordiske språkforumet *C_O*! 
(Welcome to the Nordic Language Forum!)



C_O said:


> skoleundervisning


Just to be clear, are you recommending that I use "skoleundervisning" to mean "teaching position?"


----------



## Frenchlover1

My try: 

Undervisning is the noun "teaching".
Lærer is the occupation "teacher".
Å lære = to learn.

"Undervisningsjobb" means that you have a job where you teach someone something. "Lærerjobb", however, is more specified, and tells that you _work as a teacher (lærer) in the school system_

Skoleundervisning: Here the word "skole" shows that it is _undervisning_ in school. Do you see the difference between "undervisning" and "læring"? Læring is what the students do, the undervisning is the whole consept about someone learning something to someone So it would not have been correct writing "skolelæring" with the meaning school teaching, because it means school learning!

When it comes to undervisningsassistent, it is the same: Teaching = undervisning.

Ergo: 
_Lærer_jobb is only to specify; undervisningsjobb has a slightly different meaning

I sort of feel that I have answered some questions that weren't asked, but anyway 

Hope it helped!

Greetings!


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for en veldig god forklaring! 



Frenchlover1 said:


> "Undervisningsjobb" means that you have a job where you teach someone something. "Lærerjobb", however, is more specified, and tells that you _work as a teacher (lærer) in the school system_


Could "undervisningsjobb" perhaps be used as a translation for a private tutoring job when the instructor is teaching one subject to one student at a time?



Frenchlover1 said:


> Hope it helped!
> 
> Greetings!


Ja, takk for det og hilsen tilbake til deg.


----------



## Frenchlover1

Grefsen said:


> Takk for en veldig god forklaring!







Grefsen said:


> Could "undervisningsjobb" perhaps be used as a translation for a private tutoring job when the instructor is teaching one subject to one student at a time?



Not when it is within the _school_ (as it is usually thought of) _system_. As long as you work as a teacher in school, no matter what kind of school (private lessons, private school, etc), you have a _lærerjobb/læreryrke_.

So undervisningsjobb can just be used when the teacher is not a _teacher in school_, e.g. a spiritual teacher, singing teacher, dance class instructor, you name it 

I appreciate your curiosity!!!

Post scriptum:
Just came to think about the "Vær snill og rett feilene mine" at the end of your posts
So here you go:

Ja, takk for det og hilsen tilbake til deg.
=
Ja, takk for det og hilser tilbake til deg.
or
Ja, takk for det, og jeg sender en hilsen tilbake til deg.
or
Ja, takk for det, og jeg hilser tilbake til deg.

(Comma added to the last ones due to subjects that appeared in the clauses (jeg).)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> In another thread everyone agreed that my use of "en ny lærerjobb" was an acceptable way of translating "a new teaching position."
> 
> *Norwegian: a new teaching position*
> 
> Since starting that thread I've seen "skoleundervisning" used to mean "school teaching" and "undervisningsassistent" used to mean "teaching assistant." I would appreciate it if someone could explain to me why "lærerjobb" would be the preferred way of translating "teaching position" instead of "undervisningjobb?"
> 
> I thought it would be better to start a new thread to make it possible to have a more in-depth discussion about the use of "lærer" and "undervisning."
> 
> På forhånd takk!


 It depends on where you want to use the expression. 'Jobb' is a rather informal word, and used mostly in conversation or "colloquial writing". I would not use the word writing to an employer, unless I were certain that the employer is very informal himself.


----------



## Frenchlover1

I agree, Benjamin! If you want to be formal, I would use e.g. "yrke"/"arbeid" instead of jobb.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Frenchlover1 said:


> I agree, Benjamin! If you want to be formal, I would use e.g. "yrke"/"arbeid" instead of jobb.


 Another formal word that is an equivalent of 'jobb' is 'stilling' (position).


----------

